# New Holland haybines



## Kasey (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a used haybine for less than 3000. I see that there are lots of models to choose from. Is there any models to run away from. Is there one that's best that I should look for.


----------



## MFSuper90 (Jun 26, 2015)

Never been around new Holland much on the haybine side, but I can tell you that new Holland is very proud of their parts. They want $42 for a u joint in my bale wagon. Took the whole driveshaft in to JD and the pressed in 2 USA made Deere joints for $20. 
A lot of guys around here run 114s and 116. Seem like decent machines. Smaller guys have 479, 489, 488 and I know those are solid units. My personal favorite new Holland windrower is the 499. Narrow enough for road transport and gates, big enough to get something done, and can lay an 8ft swath for Excellent drydown. The 499 also dosent have an auger that requires bearings and slip clutch rebuild from time to time. Another advantage, the 499 is double drive, so each wobble box is only driving 6ft of knife.


----------



## kidbalehook (Mar 19, 2013)

489... common as they come, but simple and worry-free for us. Bought it new in the mid 80's if I remember right. Didn't get used like a dairy or anything like that, but we cut our own and custom cut for others. Dad finally sold it about 5 years ago as some of the rubber was starting to come off the rollers. We certainly didn't have any complaints!


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

we had a 478 and a couple 472's all were 7ft cut all were good machines.we never had one but I was always told to stay away from the 474 they had changed the design on them and they weren't as good and eventully went back to old design.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Kasey said:


> I'm looking to buy a used haybine for less than 3000. I see that there are lots of models to choose from. Is there any models to run away from. Is there one that's best that I should look for.


It is hard to go wrong with the New Holland 472 (7ft) or the 488 (9ft). You can google some of the things to look for, i.e. wobble box issues, etc. Also, if rubber is missing from the rollers, pass on it.

IMHO the simplest and most durable haybine made is the Hesston 1110 (7ft) and 1120 (9ft). They have intermeshing rubber on steel rollers and do an outstanding job of crimping. The Hesston rubber roller is almost indestructible. These particular models (I know I'll get slapped for saying this) IMHO are superior to the New Holland 472 and 488 models - just due to their utter simplicity and rugged/effective conditioning rolls. All that said, the Hesston's will typically command a lower price than the New Holland. BTW - don't get me wrong, the New Holland 472 and 488 are legendary machines, still in production today, but IMHO the Hesston 1110 and 1120 are better machines and a better bang for the buck.

Also - these same Hesston machines were made in CaseIH colors as the 8320 and 8330 with tricor rollers or rubber on steel rollers.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## Kasey (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for your replies. I will check into these


----------



## kidbalehook (Mar 19, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> It is hard to go wrong with the New Holland 472 (7ft) or the 488 (9ft). You can google some of the things to look for, i.e. wobble box issues, etc. Also, if rubber is missing from the rollers, pass on it.
> 
> IMHO the simplest and most durable haybine made is the Hesston 1110 (7ft) and 1120 (9ft). They have intermeshing rubber on steel rollers and do an outstanding job of crimping. The Hesston rubber roller is almost indestructible. These particular models (I know I'll get slapped for saying this) IMHO are superior to the New Holland 472 and 488 models - just due to their utter simplicity and rugged/effective conditioning rolls. All that said, the Hesston's will typically command a lower price than the New Holland. BTW - don't get me wrong, the New Holland 472 and 488 are legendary machines, still in production today, but IMHO the Hesston 1110 and 1120 are better machines and a better bang for the buck.
> 
> ...


Bill,

Upon your glowing review, I bought a mint Case/IH 8330 over the weekend. My Dad is selling his NH1465, but it's more than I can afford, so I was on the hunt. Found a hobby farmer retiring and bought his Case IH 8330. 2 owners (first one had 10 acres) and current owner has 5 acres. No dents, no welds, all shields in place and well maintained. I'll be reading the book on it this week, tightening chains, checking gearbox oil and such, but I can't wait to try it. The only thing wrong is the location of the pipe stub where the jack mounts is starting to crack the frame weld a bit (poor design) , so I'm going to take that off and add a thicker mounting bracket, then it should be plenty strong. It must be a problem as many that I have seen for sale are sitting on wooden blocks or the jack stand is missing in the front so many are having same issues I am.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

kidbalehook said:


> Bill,
> 
> Upon your glowing review, I bought a mint Case/IH 8330 over the weekend. My Dad is selling his NH1465, but it's more than I can afford, so I was on the hunt. Found a hobby farmer retiring and bought his Case IH 8330. 2 owners (first one had 10 acres) and current owner has 5 acres. No dents, no welds, all shields in place and well maintained. I'll be reading the book on it this week, tightening chains, checking gearbox oil and such, but I can't wait to try it. The only thing wrong is the location of the pipe stub where the jack mounts is starting to crack the frame weld a bit (poor design) , so I'm going to take that off and add a thicker mounting bracket, then it should be plenty strong. It must be a problem as many that I have seen for sale are sitting on wooden blocks or the jack stand is missing in the front so many are having same issues I am.


Hope I knew what I was talking about.......... 

IMHO - you bought a fine machine. There are a guys on the yesterdays tractor implement alley forum that run these Hesston / CaseIH machines too and have much to offer in the way of experience, set-up and trouble shooting tips.

Sounds like you've got a manual. If not, you can go to the CaseIH website and with a credit card download a manual in PDF format for not much $$'s.

One thing to check is your sickle sections are down on your the ledger/guard surface. Also check they are in register with the guards. Do you have the ticor rollers (rollers made of a stack what looks like cookie cutter tire cutouts) or the Hesston inter-meshing steel on rubber rollers. You'll want to check for timing and roller contact - should not be touching. Both are easy adjustments.

The manual for this machine is EXTREMELY well written. Some of the refurb I've done you can reference with a search for Hesston 1110 on the YT forum.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## kidbalehook (Mar 19, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> Hope I knew what I was talking about..........
> 
> IMHO - you bought a fine machine. There are a guys on the yesterdays tractor implement alley forum that run these Hesston / CaseIH machines too and have much to offer in the way of experience, set-up and trouble shooting tips.
> 
> ...


I do not have the ticor rollers. There are one steel and one rubber. The guards and blades all look excellent. (I'm surprised they look exactly like all the set-ups in our NH haybines 489 and 1465) So it should be familiar with me working on it. I'm placing an order today from Shoup on some guards, blades, bolts, etc. They seem pretty reasonably priced. I have to mount a toolbox on it somewhere as it has none right now. There are plenty of nice flat spots to mount one.


----------

